# Where to buy Tussah Silk in Vancouver BC area



## Lucidcat2 (May 15, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can get tussah silk in the Vancouver, BC area? Voyageur doesn't sell it, neither does Otion. They both sell the liquid silk & it is horribly expensive, about $30 for a 5lb batch. I have googled it & not come up with much.


----------



## cursivearts (May 15, 2013)

I accidentally stumbled across this place yesterday.  I don't know where in Canada they are, but the shipping had to be cheaper than from US:http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/lotion-making-supplies/tussah-noil-silk-fibre

You could also try Etsy, but if you do search tussah silk noil, not just tussah silk or you will be weeding through tons of yarns.


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 15, 2013)

Saffire  Blue is in Ontario and their shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## cursivearts (May 15, 2013)

This is what I ordered yesterday.  I think it will fit the bill.  At 5$ for 2 ounces and only 4 bucks shipping to Canada, it might be worth a shot for you, though it could take a bit to get up there.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/51134087/tussah-silk-noils-for-blending-to-spin?ref=sr_gallery_7&ga_search_query=tussah+silk+noil&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=tussah+silk+noil


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link. I never think to look for soaping stuff on etsy.


----------



## Lucidcat2 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the suggestions! I switched gears (instead of looking at soap supply co's) & googled a more general search for tussah silk & came up with a place that deals with raw silk & yarn & was able to pick up a 1/2lb bag for less than $30. 20 minute drive from home too! If anybody is looking, I don't know what they charge for shipping, but here they are: http://www.sweetgeorgiayarns.com/ They don't particularly advertise the plain tussah silk, but, just send them an e-mail or call them & they will accommodate.


----------

